# errores después de un revdep-rebuild

## Thufir.Hawat

 :Sad:  Después de hacer un revdep-rebuild. 

 *Quote:*   

> *   /usr/lib/libMagick++.la -> media-gfx/imagemagick
> 
>  *   /usr/lib/libMagickCore.la -> media-gfx/imagemagick
> 
>  *   /usr/lib/libMagickWand.la -> media-gfx/imagemagick
> ...

 

Me salió el siguiente error:

 *Quote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Y cuando hago un: 

```
 emerge --update --deep world
```

Sale esto:

```
gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

make: *** [localtime.o] Error 1

make: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'
```

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-config -l

 

```
* gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3

```

Last edited by Thufir.Hawat on Wed Jul 28, 2010 11:49 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

La salida que pones es muy genérica cuando se produce un error en repdev-rebuild. Tendrás que poner las lineas anteriores para ver mas detalles del error.

----------

## upszot

miarate esto... http://plagatux.es/2008/07/gentoo-mantenimiento-del-sistema/ ahi te explica un poco lo de "revdep-rebuild" ...

igualmente como te dijeron arriba, seria bueno que cuelgues el log completo para eso podes usar http://pastebin.com/ asi no queda tan extenso el post..

saludos

----------

## afb

Veo que no tienes habilitado ningún compilador. Deberías empezar por ahí, primero ejecuta

   gcc-config -f 1

y luego vuelve a dar 

   revdep-rebuild

----------

## pelelademadera

exacto.

tambien podes hacer:

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3
```

----------

